# Chilling at Sir Vape.



## BigGuy (5/10/17)

When the weather is gloomy you always have Sir Vape






Come PLAY!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz (5/10/17)

BigGuy said:


> When the weather is gloomy you always have Sir Vape
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope there's Street Fighter 2, Bubble Bobble, Golden Axe, Snow Bro's and\or Shinobi on that arcade box (If you don't know these games your too young )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/10/17)

Greyz said:


> I hope there's Street Fighter 2, Bubble Bobble, Golden Axe, Snow Bro's and\or Shinobi on that arcade box (If you don't know these games your too young )


lost many hours to bubble bobble and golden axe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/17)

Greyz said:


> I hope there's Street Fighter 2, Bubble Bobble, Golden Axe, Snow Bro's and\or Shinobi on that arcade box (If you don't know these games your too young )



Or *Galaxian*!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Greyz (5/10/17)

Silver said:


> Or *Galaxian*!


You just took me back to my Golden China 8bit gaming days @Silver - many hours lost on that game and Contra.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (5/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> lost many hours to bubble bobble and golden axe


The Dwarf was my favourite character. He was short but he had a Beeg Axe 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/10/17)

Greyz said:


> The Dwarf was my favourite character. He was short but he had a Beeg Axe
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


I was kinda worried what would come up when I searched google images to look at the screenshots again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (5/10/17)

Greyz said:


> You just took me back to my Golden China 8bit gaming days @Silver - many hours lost on that game and Contra.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk



Agreed @Greyz !
I also lost many 20c pieces on these old arcade games - hehe
But I loved it - I remember going to the mall in Eastgate as a youngster and spending hours on end feeding the machines with 20c pieces in return for the entertainment


----------



## Waine (5/10/17)

Lol, I can relate fully to the eighties arcade games. I used to be a naughty teenager, playing arcade games smoking Chesterfield and Camel at the Greek shops in Benoni.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/17)

Waine said:


> Lol, I can relate fully to the eighties arcade games. I used to be a naughty teenager, playing arcade games smoking Chesterfield and Camel at the Greek shops in Benoni.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol @Waine

And times haven't changed much...

Now we play arcade games at Sir Vape in Durban while vaping Calamity Jane  
And getting in trouble from the other half for all the time and money spent

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape (5/10/17)

Greyz said:


> I hope there's Street Fighter 2, Bubble Bobble, Golden Axe, Snow Bro's and\or Shinobi on that arcade box (If you don't know these games your too young )



Yip 280 classic games all loaded and ready for the toppies to play.

@Silver no 20 cents needed

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/17)

Sir Vape said:


> Yip 280 classic games all loaded and ready for the toppies to play.
> 
> @Silver no 20 cents needed



Thanks @Sir Vape !
Wait, you calling me a toppie!
hehe

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Greyz (5/10/17)

Sir Vape said:


> Yip 280 classic games all loaded and ready for the toppies to play.
> 
> @Silver no 20 cents needed



I'm pulling in with my mindrel, a packet of chips and some Wilson's Toffee's, ahhhhhhh the nostalgia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (5/10/17)

@Silver if you remember playing Galxian, you – like me qualify for “ballie” status.  Well, almost there...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waine (5/10/17)

Greyz said:


> I'm pulling in with my mindrel, a packet of chips and some Wilson's Toffee's, ahhhhhhh the nostalgia



While chewing Chappies and Wicks...@ 1C each...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (6/10/17)

Silver said:


> Lol @Waine
> 
> And times haven't changed much...
> 
> ...



Guess my planned vacation this year will include a day visit to the Sir's. Silver made it sound like a plan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

Cornelius said:


> Guess my planned vacation this year will include a day visit to the Sir's. Silver made it sound like a plan.



My thinking too @Cornelius 
My only problem is that I am not sure the wife will want to spend as long in the shop as I will, so I need to figure out a plan for her while I "hang out".
We need to check for nearby shopping malls or massage spas

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (6/10/17)

Silver said:


> My thinking too @Cornelius
> My only problem is that I am not sure the wife will want to spend as long in the shop as I will, so I need to figure out a plan for her while I "hang out".
> We need to check for nearby shopping malls or massage spas



no need to send the Missus to the mall @Silver - just send her over to the coffee bar and ask her to choose a Cronut. She will be stumped for which one to get. That should buy you an hour to game

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius (6/10/17)

Like that idea @Greyz


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

